# Team dressage question....



## Sue B (10 July 2012)

There seems to be two days of team dressage (2nd & 3rd Aug).  Do all teams compete on both days?  Don't particularly want a ticket if GB are not competing on that day?!


----------



## tiggs (10 July 2012)

It will usually be 2 riders on each day


----------



## teapot (10 July 2012)

If it's anything like the eventing dressage, they'll go in drawn order so you'll see half the team one day, half the team the second, along with every other nation. 

It'll be something like 1st German rider, 1st French, 1st GBR,  for all nations, interspersed with individuals, then 2nd German rider...


----------



## Sue B (11 July 2012)

Think I will give it a miss then and watch to see if any tickets come up for the finals....


----------



## ash493 (11 July 2012)

if the riders do tests on 2nd and 3rd August, what happens on the 7th (finals and medal ceremony)?  I thought it was the combined scores of the riders that decided the medals so can't understand the third day?


----------



## NooNoo59 (11 July 2012)

Is that not the top twenty or something for the kur? going on the 3rd, very excited as will see at at least two of our fantastic team and going to showjumping on the 4th, just trying to sort out train tickets which is not as easy as you might think!!


----------



## ash493 (11 July 2012)

I thought that the kur decided the individual medals and that this was later?


----------

